# 2 pin molex 120 mm lüfter



## hanneskkk (18. November 2008)

*2 pin molex 120 mm lüfter*

hallo ich suche für mein netzteil einen 120 mm 2 pin molex lüfter, habe schon gesucht aber nur 3 pin molex gefunden und per adapter will ich die nicht verbinden da mir das kabel gewirr im netzteil sonst zu groß wird.

wer kennt einen shop der solche lüfter hat?


----------



## Klutten (18. November 2008)

*AW: 2 pin molex 120 mm lüfter*

Lüfter ohne eine Leitung für das Tachosignal werden schwer zu bekommen sein. Warum möchtest du den Lüfter tauschen? Ist dein Jetziger defekt? Ganz davon ab, dass Arbeiten am Netzteil mitunter lebensgefährlich sind, könntest du den alten Lüfter ausbauen und den Stecker umlöten - oder umlöten lassen.


----------



## hanneskkk (18. November 2008)

*AW: 2 pin molex 120 mm lüfter*

dieses netzteil ist im rechner meinrer mutter montiert, ich wollte nicht extra neues netzteil holen da dies nur ein office pc ist, sondern einfach den lüfter tauschen, aber nen 2 pin 120 mm lüfter zu finden ist nicht einfach.


----------



## Shibi (18. November 2008)

*AW: 2 pin molex 120 mm lüfter*

Gibt es glaub ich auch nicht einfach so zu kaufen. Musst du selber löten. Wenn du keinen Lötkolben hast oder du es dir nicht zutraust kannst du die Stecker abschneiden und die Kabel mit einer Lüsternklemme verbinden. (Rot mit Rot und Schwarz mit Schwarz, das Gelbe lässt du weg)

mfg, Shibi


----------



## PC-Profi (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 2 pin molex 120 mm lüfter*

hmm und was ist wen der gelbe bei mir für die LEDs zuständig ist? kann ich den an Schwarz mit dazu löten oder gibt das ein Kurzen?


----------



## PC-Profi (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 2 pin molex 120 mm lüfter*

ich glaub ich hab da was gefunden Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » Lüfter Adapterkabel 2-Pin zu 3-Pin Molex


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 2 pin molex 120 mm lüfter*

@PC-Profi: das ist ein Adapter für Grafikkarten, und auch bestimmte Netzteile, aber so wie es hanneskkk beschreibt hat er glaube ich einen normalen Printstecker verbaut, nur eben mit 2 Pins und nicht mit 3, wie bei Lüftern gewohnt, so wie der hier: http://mybroadband.co.za/photos/data/500/2_pin1.png Ich sehe hier 3 Möglichkeiten:

1.) i.d.R. sind Printsteckerbuchsen mit höherer Pinanzahl abwärtskompatibel zu Printsteckern mit niedrigerer Pinanzahl (wie z.B. 4 Pin PWM Lüfter auch auf 3 Pin Mainboardanschlüsse passen), heißt, dass 3 Pin Lüfter eigentlich auch auf den 2 Pin Stecker passen müssten, aber ja die Polarität beachten, mancher Hersteller belegt die Adern vllt. anders) und nicht mit Gewalt hantieren, vielleicht passt doch die ein doer andere Aussparung nicht.

2.) so etwas kaufen und dazwischen klemmen: Lüfterkabel Molex Adapter 3pin Stecker auf 2 pin Buchse | eBay, aber auch ja auf die Polarität achten. Denn in dem eBay-Bild stimmt die Polarität des Lüfteranschlusses z.B. nicht (Standard: Masse/12V/Signal, hier: Masse/ - /12V), aufpassen!

3.) 2 Pin Lüfter holen, die sind aber meist laut und schwer zu bekommen. Lüfter die oft in Netzteilen verbaut werden oder im industriellen Sektor Verwendung finden/fanden, z.B. früher Yate Loons und Papst, die haben aber auch alle mind. 3 Pin mittlerweile.


----------



## PC-Profi (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 2 pin molex 120 mm lüfter*

coole sache das mit ebay, danke für den hinnweiss mit der Polarität..


----------



## PC-Profi (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 2 pin molex 120 mm lüfter*

mein Problemm ist mein Netzteil hat ein Lüfter den ich aber gegen einen LED Lüfter Tauschen möchte, das Problemm ist der anschluss im Netzteil selber wo der Origan Lüfter angeschlossen ist, ist ein 2 Pin.. bin mann gespannt ob das Klappt..


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 2 pin molex 120 mm lüfter*

Sollte eigentlich auch halbwegs problemlos lösbar sein, welchen Stecker hast du denn am Netzteil? Die LEDs im Lüfter werden ja auch aus den 12V des Lüfteranschlusses versorgt, einziges Problem wäre möglicherweise noch, wenn das Netzteil temperaturgeregelt arbeitet, und dies über die Spannung steuert (kA ob es sowas gibt) denn dann liegen ja oftmals keine 12V am Stecker, und die LEDs leuchten nicht in der richtigen Farbe+Intensität.


----------



## PC-Profi (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 2 pin molex 120 mm lüfter*

an dem Netzteil selber ist nur der 2 Pin Anschluss das ist es ja...
aber heute ist alles gekommen.. 
also der 2 pin Adapter und ein 120m LED lüfter von Enermax....
bin mal gespannt ob nach dem zusammenbau alles klapt..und ob mann mit 2 pin strom auch die LEDs an dem 3 Pin Lüfter anspringen..sonnst war ja alles umsonnt und ich hätte den anderen Lüfter gleich behalten können..
melde mich dann gleich wider...
auser ich hab was falsch gemacht und mir schmort das Netzteil weg, dann melde ich micht etwas Später


----------



## PC-Profi (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 2 pin molex 120 mm lüfter*

Ok alles Rogger.

Funktioniert leider nicht 

Also der 3 Pin Lüfter mit LEDs Springt mit einem 2 Pin Adapter nicht mal an.

Ich hab jezt noch 2 120LED Lüfter aus meinem alten Aeorocool Gehäuse..

Diese Lüfter haben sogar Standartmäsig nur 2 Kabel, also müssten die auf alle Fälle anspringen.
Das Problemm auch hier ist die sind an so einem 4 Pin Stecker haben..also muss ich mir wider was Basteln auf 2 Pin Stecker.


----------

